# OMG OMG OMG!!! , I have found a kennel club registered short hair chi breeder!



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9: i have found a kennel club registered breeder who breeds short hairs and guess what ? they live in camborne which is only 20 -30 mins away from me!:happy6: , does anyone know where i can gather more info on the breeders before i contact them? mum said "not till next year" but i think we ALL know we will both give in when we see a pic! LOL the other day i showed here a pic of one of your lots puppies and she went aww and smiled like a flipping Cheshire cat! :foxes_207: LOL and i will prob to knowing what im like !  heres their kennel club page! : 
The Kennel Club - Assured Breeder


----------



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i dont know if this will help but i just googled there names and it came up with this 

So you can see the type of chihuahuas they have  ?

They also have there websites at the bottom of that page, and if you go right down they info on previous litters and the pups pedigrees


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

heres their website i found!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

heres their website i found


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

rebbecca1234 said:


> i dont know if this will help but i just googled there names and it came up with this
> 
> 
> They also have there websites at the bottom of that page, and if you go right down they info on previous litters and the pups pedigrees


LOL sorry i forgot to say thank you! lol x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to be a 'wet rag' here, but PLEASE visit this kennel, and see what and how the pups are as temperment goes. I went to one of the highest officers in Chihuahuas AKC here in the US and got one of his puppies. 4 years later I have a chihuahua with huge temperment problems (very shy) and that has 'partial seizures'. This man KNEW his chihuahuas had epilepsy in his line, and still breeds them. I think that others have 'turned him in' to the AKC now. I think AKC used to mean alot but now I am not so sure. So go visit, see some of the 'mamas' and see what you see. Sue


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Not to be a 'wet rag' here, but PLEASE visit this kennel, and see what and how the pups are as temperment goes. I went to one of the highest officers in Chihuahuas AKC here in the US and got one of his puppies. 4 years later I have a chihuahua with huge temperment problems (very shy) and that has 'partial seizures'. This man KNEW his chihuahuas had epilepsy in his line, and still breeds them. I think that others have 'turned him in' to the AKC now. I think AKC used to mean alot but now I am not so sure. So go visit, see some of the 'mamas' and see what you see. Sue


yeah i REALLY want to but normally there is only big dogs  i would LOVE to adopt but it has to be a pup sadly so pippi dosent feel threatened , we where actually rejected from a rescue centre to adopt as we already had pippi thats why i ended up getting tillie as here chi's are v rare x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Susan isn't suggesting you adopt a rescue Shannon. She is saying that KC accreditation and a fancy website doesn't automatically make them good breeders.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Susan isn't suggesting you adopt a rescue Shannon. She is saying that KC accreditation and a fancy website doesn't automatically make them good breeders.


oh! lol soz im a confused mess today alot going on! lol and yeah thats what i did with tillie i just dont wanna be ripped off! lol


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Susan isn't suggesting you adopt a rescue Shannon. She is saying that KC accreditation and a fancy website doesn't automatically make them good breeders.



As a KC Accredited Breeder I would recomend visiting any breeder and seeing how the dogs and puppies interact. See both parents and ask lots of questions.
If its local which you said it is visit first go home think on the answeers to your questions and make an informed decision rather than just one from the heart.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> As a KC Accredited Breeder I would recomend visiting any breeder and seeing how the dogs and puppies interact. See both parents and ask lots of questions.
> If its local which you said it is visit first go home think on the answeers to your questions and make an informed decision rather than just one from the heart.


ok thank you!  thats what i did with tillies and it was the right choice!  x


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> ok thank you!  thats what i did with tillies and it was the right choice!  x


It is always better to take your time, do your research and be 100% happy rather than buy on impulse and although love your new Chi end up with regrets or pay silly money for a Chihuahua that is a cross.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> It is always better to take your time, do your research and be 100% happy rather than buy on impulse and although love your new Chi end up with regrets or pay silly money for a Chihuahua that is a cross.


yeah many people so buy a mix by accident but i think its pretty easy to tell between a chi and chi cross puppy LOL tillie looked nothing like a chi when i got her but she looks alot like one now! lol even though shes not  x


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

As a puppy sometimes it can be quite difficult for a novice to be easily convinced that they are buying a 100% pure Chihuahua and not a cross


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> As a puppy sometimes it can be quite difficult for a novice to be easily convinced that they are buying a 100% pure Chihuahua and not a cross


yeah im not sure! LOL im not very experienced with chis and neither is my mum as we where never planning on having a chihuahua ever but then i got tillie and shes SO much like a chi even though she is like either half or quature im not sure  so im not sure about much so im try to get enough info lol x


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there a shortage of short hair Chis in Cornwall? It's amazing how the world works--we have a short hair EXPLOSION in Colorado. California, too.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Finn said:


> Is there a shortage of short hair Chis in Cornwall? It's amazing how the world works--we have a short hair EXPLOSION in Colorado. California, too.


we actually have barley any chis here at all! theres only 3 in total! x


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. too bad we can't airlift a plane full like they did from California to Canada! These babies are dying daily in the shelter. We can't save them all. 

I hope to visit Cornwall one day--I know it is so beautiful.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Finn said:


> Wow. too bad we can't airlift a plane full like they did from California to Canada! These babies are dying daily in the shelter. We can't save them all.
> 
> I hope to visit Cornwall one day--I know it is so beautiful.


yeah so do i! LOL i would have them all!  and yeah you should it really is! but i think plane tickets are a couple hundred dollars! lol x


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi
I know this is an old thread but I just came across it and figured my input may help someone else. 

I purchased my chi It was a wonderful experience. I visited the breeders at their home and I was greeted by four separate adult chis (two were the parents of mine), my chi puppy, and I got to see a couple from the second litter they had at the time. They were very patient, they didn't rush me, and we made sure each other was 'right'. I was given the correct papers, the lineage of my dog, and a really massive puppy pack to take away. 

My dog is in amazing health. I have had three separate vets in Cornwall comment on how well behaved he is (one vet even carried him around in his arms for the duration of the visit and told me he didn't want to let him go. Lol). All of the vets confided they dread seeing chihuahuas in their surgery because of they are often ill behaved and snappy. They were genuinely surprised at how well mannered mine is (he literally loves everyone) and asked who the breeder was (as they told me, a lot of the manner of an animal is through its breeding and the way it is raised in the first ten weeks).


----------

